# Youtube Problem



## adambomb777 (Aug 3, 2011)

I had cyanogen 7.1.1 on my phone and about a month ago I noticed youtube stopped working. It would show all the videos, but when you select one it just loads. I uninstalled the app, reinstalled and still have the problem. Last night I went to BAMF 1.0.4 and I still have the same problem with youtube. I think I even uninstalled, then reinstalled flash player. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks


----------



## strathmore9 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm prob completely off, but I once had this issue and it was an app (Juice Defender) that was blocking it. Once I "enabled" it, I had my videos back. Sorry if I'm off base. Good luck!


----------



## adambomb777 (Aug 3, 2011)

Not to long after posting, I rebooted again and YouTube started to work.Thanks for the reply.


----------

